# Six Mile Report 12-11



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The east end is now frozen but thin. No Report.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

I did not get out at all this last week, to much deer sausage to make. Fishing was good however and so was the catching.

Many limits reported coming from Carbody Island in 3 Mile Bay, fish in 28 to 32 feet of water and use large minnows. North of refuge headquarters, and the east end by the old church.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, Gem n Eyes, Russian Hooks, or treble hooks tipped with extra large minnows. Suspend them 4 to 12 inches off the bottom. Sunset bite is the best but you may catch some in the morning also.

Good Fish'n 
Carey 
www.sixmilecorner.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

